# Record Timer for Sirius Receivers



## Glenn_Robbins (Feb 4, 2005)

Currently, I use an external timer attached to my FM reciever along with a Sony Mini-disc with a timer record function that allows me to automatically record programs when I'm not home (or if a program comes on very early in the morning).

As I want to transition from FM to satellite (Sirius), I'm trying to find out if there are any Sirius satellite receivers out there that have a timer record function. Or are there any receivers that when powered up, will bring up the last station that was on or a selected station? I've looked at some portable recievers but by powering on the reciever, you then have to manually select the station, thus defeating the automatic timer ability. 

Any insights are welcomed. Thanks.

GR


----------



## Richard King (Mar 25, 2002)

Wow... I am having flashbacks. I can't think of any way right off hand to do what you want to do. Many years ago there was a fantastic programmable remote that would do what you want. It was made (or marketed by) Memorex and had a built in clock that could fire remote functions using it's own timer. I used to do the type of thing you want to do all the time. I would say the best way to do what you want to do is to leave the Sirius receiver on and set the timer on your recorder. By the way, any Sirius receiver that I have ever played with always brings up the last station listened to. I know that the Audiovox SIRPNP2 does this as I have one sitting in front of me now. It always comes up to the last station if turned off and on or if disconnected and reconnected to it's cradle.


----------



## Glenn_Robbins (Feb 4, 2005)

Thanks, Richard. Yeah, I thought of the idea of keeping the receiver continuously on as a last ditch effort. I will check out the Audiovox SIRPNP2 receiver, too. Sounds like that would work.

GR


----------



## Glenn_Robbins (Feb 4, 2005)

Richard,

You are absolutely right about the Audiovox SIRPNP2 unit. Even if was powered down and up and returned to the previous stream, as you mentioned, it appears that it does have an alarm feature that will turn the unit on to a selected stream.

Check this out (from Crutchfield Detailed Info on the product):

Time-Based Functions: The Shuttle Receiver has a built-in clock with the time data provided by the Sirius stream. The clock options can be set for 12-hour or 24-hour operation, time zone and observance of Daylight Saving Time. Once the clock data is set, you can activate the following functions:

*Alarm Clock: The built-in alarm clock can be set to turn on the unit at a specific time. 
Program Alert: The Program Alert function allows you to program the unit to turn on and switch to a selected stream at a specific time.  * 
Auto Shutdown: The unit can be set to automatically shut off after a one-hour period without any user intervention. After 59 minutes of inactivity, a beep-tone sounds and a display prompt appears on the screen allowing you the option of canceling auto shutdown. This function is useful when the unit is being powered solely on battery. 
Sleep Mode: You can program the receiver to shut off after a selected period of time. You can select sleep time settings of 15, 30, 45, and 60 minutes.

Thanks very much !!

GR


----------



## Richard King (Mar 25, 2002)

You are so right. I haven't played with my unit enough to have all the features figured out, but, with it sitting in front of me I was able to verify the timing functions. It appears that it will work for your desired functions. 

By the way, welcome to dbstalk.com. Enjoy your visit.


----------



## Glenn_Robbins (Feb 4, 2005)

Thanks, Richard. This was a tremendous help. So often it is difficult to get detailed specifications on a particular unit when there are so many to choose from. The dbstalk site is very slick and I will look forward to dialoging with the "group".

GR


----------



## Glenn_Robbins (Feb 4, 2005)

Just to let you all know, I purchased a Sirius receiver-- the new SIRPNP3 and it has a timer function to either turn-on at a specific time that goes to the last stream it was receiving, or you can set-up a timer for a specific day, time and channel.

The receiver is way cool and the programming is awesome.

Cheers.

Glenn


----------



## Glenn_Robbins (Feb 4, 2005)

I should have mentioned in my last post that is made by Audiovox.


----------



## Richard King (Mar 25, 2002)

Congrats on joining the Sirius subs. Enjoy.


----------

